# Is anyone else a falsetti singer?



## Eisa (Jul 18, 2015)

Was wondering if anyone can relate. I'm not a countertenor or leggero. If you've ever heard like a boyish tenor/alto, they have a more falsettoy tone, but my voice seems to be much deeper and lower while still having that boyish quality in my upper range. At any rate it makes my voice have a huge disconnect in texture. If I sing in modal, I can only get up to an A4 on a good day, and sound very young, and when I go into falsetto, I can't get a good head voice and end up more as a falsetti singer.

As far as technique goes, nothing seems wrong. I can mix, I use wider vowels as I ascend, I've learned the open throat vowel mod, and I've done a lot of work with dictation in my upper range. Yet I'm still stuck as this falsetti singer.


----------



## Eisa (Jul 18, 2015)

Plus, I don't know any aria that work for me. Usually countertenor aria require more maturity/higher texture. And I don't know aria that require a young/immature tenor.

I'm 23 BTW, male.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Are you able to record your voice to give us an example of what you mean in terms of sound?


----------



## Eisa (Jul 18, 2015)

I'll work on a recording later on.


----------



## Eisa (Jul 18, 2015)

I just tried some opera today. I sound like a light/light lyric tenor but A4 is the highest operatic note I can manage, when I hit Bb4, my voice flips to a narrow forward vowel/pop vowel.


----------



## Eisa (Jul 18, 2015)

Perhaps that means that the Bb4-C5 is more of a sudo head-voice extension?


----------



## Eisa (Jul 18, 2015)

Heh I just found the right vowel mods for head voice and covering! It works now.


----------

